

Google Maps now WebGL accelerated - wxs
http://google-latlong.blogspot.com/2011/10/step-inside-map-with-google-mapsgl.html

======
wxs
Although as far as I can tell right now the only new "eye candy" is a swooping
transition when you switch between map and street-view.

------
pasbesoin
Thanks, whoever, for adding the "non-dynamic" view of the latlong blog. An aid
for those of use who browse with scripting disabled.

